# Ok....I just have to show this.....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 12, 2017)

I just got in 45 magazines, "Blade" dating back to the late '90's up to 2013....thumbing through them reading till my eyes got sore....I found something inside the pages of the 1999 issue. The page 70 showed a picture of a folding knife from Frost, the story was about scrimshaw work which is supposed to add "beauty on a Budget". Tucked in between the two pages was this small cutout of what looks to be a scale pattern for a knife. On it was the pencil rendering of the same buck on the Frost knife, I looked at it through a magnifying glass and it is actually pencil drawn. By now you guys are going "big deal" or "so what" but if you go down to the second pic you will see why my heart is pumping like crazy......


 


 
Yep look at the address on the magazine...every one of them belonged to Steven Skiff. I blocked out the bottom with the rest of his address, to give him some privacy. But look.......I have a piece of his hand penciled art work on a scale pattern, how cool is that?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 12, 2017)

I just thought i would add this too. I have sent Mr. Skiff an email asking him about the sketch....awaiting reply.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats! Incredible discovery! Chuck


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 12, 2017)

Pretty cool find!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Jack!



Wow, what a nice surprise! I am Kim; Steve's wife and I do all his correspondence for him. In fact he tells people that he makes the knives and I do everything else. That's pretty much true:)

Steve and I got a chuckle out of your find. He remembers doing that drawing even though it was over 20 years ago. At the time he was thinking about engraving the picture onto one of his straight blade models at the time. He does have the N'Graver system; just never got around to getting good at it.



We have given out his read magazines at a small show we go to in Marlboro, Mass. How on earth did it land in MO?



Well, it's certainly nice to meet your acquaintance. If you would like, you can see a bunch of examples of Steve's work on our website; www.skiffmadeblades,com or better yet at our Instagram page: skiffmadeblades. Here is a link:



https://www.instagram.com/skiffmadeblades/?hl=en

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------

